# postfix virtual mysql + mailman



## sasuki (17. April 2005)

hallo,

ich habe hier postfix so konfiguriert dass es mit den mysql virtual_maps und virtual_domains von syscp benutzt. Jetzt will ich auch mailman installierten es scheint aber gar nicht zu funktionieren, hier meine main.cf

```
command_directory = /usr/sbin
daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
program_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
setgid_group = postdrop
biff = no
# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
myhostname = domain.tld
#mydomain = domain.tld
mydestination = localhost.localdomain localhost
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
owner_request_special = no
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
virtual_mailbox_base = /data/syscp/main/
virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailbox_domains.cf
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_alias_maps.cf, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_uid_maps = 5000
virtual_gid_maps = 5000
virtual_transport = maildrop
alias_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
```

/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman

```
internet-liste@domain.tld              internet-liste
internet-liste-admin@domain.tld        internet-liste-admin
internet-liste-bounces@domain.tld      internet-liste-bounces
internet-liste-confirm@domain.tld      internet-liste-confirm
internet-liste-join@domain.tld         internet-liste-join
internet-liste-leave@domain.tld        internet-liste-leave
internet-liste-owner@domain.tld        internet-liste-owner
internet-liste-request@domain.tld      internet-liste-request
internet-liste-subscribe@domain.tld    internet-liste-subscribe
internet-liste-unsubscribe@domain.tld  internet-liste-unsubscribe
```

/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
	
	
	



```
internet-liste:             "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman post internet-liste"
internet-liste-admin:       "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman admin internet-liste"
internet-liste-bounces:     "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman bounces internet-liste"
internet-liste-confirm:     "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman confirm internet-liste"
internet-liste-join:        "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman join internet-liste"
internet-liste-leave:       "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman leave internet-liste"
internet-liste-owner:       "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman owner internet-liste"
internet-liste-request:     "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman request internet-liste"
internet-liste-subscribe:   "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman subscribe internet-liste"
internet-liste-unsubscribe: "|/var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman unsubscribe internet-liste"
```

wenn ich jetzt eine email an internet-liste@domain.tld schicke, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
<internet-liste@domain.tld>: user unknown. Command output: Invalid user specified.
```

was hat das zu bedeuten, was mach ich falsch

Ich benutze Debian Sarge

vielen dank


----------

